# Michelle Hunziker: Eiskalt vom Freund betrogen



## Mandalorianer (22 März 2011)

*Fremdflirt mit Folgen
Michelle Hunziker: Eiskalt vom Freund betrogen​*


Am Samstag war sie noch frohen Mutes, zeigte ihr breites, aber herzliches Grinsen und sogar ihre Herzchenunterhose. Aber Wetten, dass..? Co-Moderatorin Michelle Hunziker (34) ist halt für jeden Spaß zu haben; so kennen und lieben sie die Zuschauer. Dabei sieht es privat momentan gar nicht so rosig aus für die hübsche Blondine. Michelle wurde nämlich von ihrem Freund betrogen.

Daniele Pecci (40) heißt der Mann, ein Italiener, der eine Andere geküsst haben soll. Und das am Bahnhof in Rom mitten in der Öffentlichkeit! Für die Paparazzi ein gefundenes Fressen. Michelle hat natürlich längst mitbekommen, was sich da hinter ihrem Rücken abspielte. „Die Fotos sprechen ja wohl eine eindeutige Sprache“, sagte sie daraufhin zur Bild und ließ zudem verlauten: „Ja, ich habe mich getrennt. Ich bin wieder Single.“ Die beiden waren erst seit dem Sommer letzten Jahres nach einer längeren Trennung wieder ein Paar.

Wer jetzt aber glaubt, sie sei am Boden zerstört, der irrt. Michelle sieht das Ganze gelassen, 
schließlich passiere so etwas Millionen anderer Frauen auch und die Welt habe momentan ganz andere Sorgen. 

...trotzdem wie kann man so eine Frau betrügen:angry:

*öhm , Gollum ist treu
Gruss an Michelle *


----------



## Q (22 März 2011)

na dann auf sie mit Gebrüll Gollum rofl3  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (22 März 2011)

Tja, sowas passiert einer Frau, wenn sie sch.... im Bett ist


----------



## Chamser81 (22 März 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> ...trotzdem wie kann man so eine Frau betrügen:angry:



Ich schließe mich der Äußerung von _Punisher_ an! 

Es muss doch seinen Grund haben warum immer wieder Traumfrauen wie die Hunziker von ihren Männern betrogen und verlassen werden. 
Und ich durfte mit meinen 29 Jahren nun auch schon etwas Lebenserfahrung sammeln. Mein Eindruck ist auch das die sehr schönen Frauen sich ihrer Schönheit natürlich bewusst sind und sich darauf "ausruhen" und deswegen teilweise sehr frigide sind! Währenddessen die Frauen die auf den ersten Blick nicht so wunderschön sind und eher in die Kategorie "graue Maus" passen so richtig in Fahrt kommen können! Warum soll dies bei den Promi-Damen anders sein?

Was nützt es also die schönste Frau der Welt an der Seite zu haben wenn sie im Bett eine lustlose Nullnummer ist! Auch wenn ich natürlich nicht weiß ob die Michelle auch dazu gehört!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (22 März 2011)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich der Äußerung von _Punisher_ an!
> 
> Es muss doch seinen Grund haben warum immer wieder Traumfrauen wie die Hunziker von ihren Männern betrogen und verlassen werden.



Ich sach ma so: Ich hatte öfter mit ihr zu tun, als sie noch DSDS gemacht hat (die Rentner werden sich noch erinnern). Ist privat wirklich völlig unzickig, anspruchslos, offen, freundlich, kein bisserl VIP-isch, wie das Mädchen von nebenan (hab ihr die Nachbarschaft angeboten, aber sie wollte nicht aus Mailand wech  ), ist auch ohne Schminke echt niedlich und hat genau so große Möpse wie im TV. Also daran kann es nicht liegen.

Vielleicht ist genau das das Problem. Typen, die datt Michelle aus dem TV kennen, baggern sie vielleicht genau deswegen an und sind dann enttäuscht, wenn sie ne ganz normale Person vorfinden. Ausserdem hat se natürlich ein ganz massives Problem am Hals: Nachwuchs von einem anderen Genspender  Mich tät das auch stören.


----------



## Bandito12 (23 März 2011)

Die Geküsste hatte garantiert Cup C oder DD


----------

